# Yep ...



## John Shingler (25 Oct 2013)

View: https://vimeo.com/77502064


----------



## M1ke (25 Oct 2013)

I must get one of those T shirts with built in Air Bags.


----------



## lee1980sim (25 Oct 2013)

Dual suspension is enough, triples just silly


----------



## 02GF74 (25 Oct 2013)

is it dr feelgood?


----------



## Gixxerman (10 Nov 2013)

Now that is some double bouncer.


----------



## Adam Parker (22 Nov 2013)

Great scenery, what beautiful surroundings........... Adam


----------



## goody (23 Nov 2013)

What's the bike? 
I'm trying to look for the name but keep getting distracted.


----------



## Kies (24 Nov 2013)

Best hills i have seen in ages


----------



## surfdude (24 Nov 2013)

goody said:


> What's the bike?
> I'm trying to look for the name but keep getting distracted.



she was on a bike


----------



## surfdude (24 Nov 2013)

goody said:


> What's the bike?
> I'm trying to look for the name but keep getting distracted.



she was on a bike


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2013)

Was posted last week as well........pervert :0)

Steve


----------



## young Ed (14 Dec 2013)

hey i think i've ridden there 
bedubary pineetum 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Psycolist (14 Jan 2014)

Thats given a whole new meaning to 'riding a hardtail'


----------



## young Ed (14 Jan 2014)

Psycolist said:


> Thats given a whole new meaning to 'riding a hardtail'


sorry bro thats a soft tail! HEHE sorry i just had to 
btw is that a back diamond it look pretty nice 
interesting rear suspension and headset set up there
Cheers Ed


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2014)

A fine bit of filmaking that. Very good riding, as well.


----------

